# Is She In Labor Or Is She Sick?



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 4 year old barbado ewe that is pregnant and should give birth soon.  The last few days, she has been just laying around not doing much.  When I call her name, she doesn't even look at me.  It's like she doesn't hear me.  She just stares straight ahead.  She has distanced herself from the others and doesn't have much contact with them.  This morning I went out to check on her and she was sitting down.  I noticed that she had a "puddle" of loose stool behind her.  Looks like she didn't even get up to release it.  She just did it while sitting down.  I have never seen her this way in all of her years.  I really don't know if she is eating or not.  Hay, food and fresh water are available for her but I'm not sure if she is eating any.  I'm at work, so I can't tell either way.

Has anyone experienced this?  Could she be in labor or could she be sick?  Any ideas?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2011)

It doesn't sound like she's in labor.  To me, it sounds like she might have pregnancy toxemia, also called ketosis.  You can read about it here.  Of course, it's hard to diagnose over the internet, but it can be a fairly common thing.  Can you tell us what she has been eating?    If it is ketosis, you need to get some propylene glycol in her right away, then you can try other nutrient-dense things like molasses, grain, etc.  Make sure she has a space to eat where the other sheep will leave her alone.  

You may need to call a vet out to make an accurate diagnosis.  She sounds like she's pretty down and you don't want to lose her and the lambs.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for your response.  I will read the info now.

She has been eating grass, hay, chopped corn and a mixture of sweet feed.

What is propylene glycol and where can I get it?


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

What should pregnant ewes eat?  What type of grains do you suggest?  Is it the same molasses in the grocery store?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, the same molasses that's in the grocery store.  You can also add some to her water.   

Propylene glycol should be at a feed store.  It's a liquid (doesn't taste good) and you can drench it. Be careful to not let her aspirate it, and hold her head level when you drench her, don't tilt her head back.  

I have never had Barbados sheep, but I typically feed my ewes up to a lb of grain per day before lambing, plus lots of hay.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yes, the same molasses that's in the grocery store.  You can also add some to her water.
> 
> Propylene glycol should be at a feed store.  It's a liquid (doesn't taste good) and you can drench it. Be careful to not let her aspirate it, and hold her head level when you drench her, don't tilt her head back.
> 
> I have never had Barbados sheep, but I typically feed my ewes up to a lb of grain per day before lambing, plus lots of hay.


You are an angel for all of your help.  Thank you so much.  

I called the vet and explained what was going on and he said that I can pick something up.  But since you said that I can pick it up at the feed store, I will go with your suggestion.  It's probably the same thing.  I will have to call someone to help me because I won't be able to do this alone.

How often do I do the "drench"?  After the 1st drench, is there anything else I should do or will the drench work with 1 administration?  How should I follow up with her as far as what she will eat from here on out?

When you say "grains", what "grains" do you mean?  Is cracked corn considered "grains"?  What else should I get?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2011)

There's good info in that link in my first post about drenching the PG.  When I say "grain", I mean any kind of concentrated feed, like a pelleted or textured sheep feed. I'd go with something like that (14 or 16% protein) over just straight corn.  

I hope she starts feeling better soon!  It's hard to diagnose over the net, so if she doesn't perk up soon I'd call the vet!


----------



## kuntrygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> There's good info in that link in my first post about drenching the PG.  When I say "grain", I mean any kind of concentrated feed, like a pelleted or textured sheep feed. I'd go with something like that (14 or 16% protein) over just straight corn.
> 
> I hope she starts feeling better soon!  It's hard to diagnose over the net, so if she doesn't perk up soon I'd call the vet!


You have helped me tremendously.  I will try the drench and see if that works.  If she is not showing any improvement, I will get her to the vet.  I have already touched basis with them, so they are "on call" for any problems.

Thank you!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 20, 2011)

> I called the vet and explained what was going on and he said that I can pick something up.  But since you said that I can pick it up at the feed store, I will go with your suggestion.  *It's probably the same thing.*  I will have to call someone to help me because I won't be able to do this alone.


Don't assume it's the same.  ASK.  She sounds like she's already pretty sick so don't delay going to the vet if you're having problems treating her.  Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 20, 2011)

kuntrygirl, I hope everything turns out okay.

I'm wondering how much molasses should be added to a gallon of water?

Thanks.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yes, the same molasses that's in the grocery store.  You can also add some to her water.
> 
> Propylene glycol should be at a feed store.  It's a liquid (doesn't taste good) and you can drench it. Be careful to not let her aspirate it, and hold her head level when you drench her, don't tilt her head back.
> 
> I have never had Barbados sheep, but I typically feed my ewes up to a lb of grain per day before lambing, plus lots of hay.


I agree that it's probably pregnancy toxemia. 

I know my feed store has stock molasses, the kind that's put in sweet feed.


----------

